# Whilst she sleeps.....



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

A man goes to bed one evening, slips under the covers and reaches over to his wife who has been in bed for a short while.

He starts sliding his hand slowly across her shoulders, then down her side, just glancing her breast then carries on down her side, across her hips and down her legs.

He gently slides her legs apart and slowly runs his hand up and down her inner thighs. He slows and moves his hand back to the top and stops as his wife gasps, "why have you stopped she asks"? He replies, "I've found the remote, go back to sleep"...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Class :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

brilliant!

love it

z


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

